# 1966 GTO Oil



## kterrell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm putting together a '66 GTO, converting it from a LeMans, and I wanted to know if anyone has an idea of what type of motor oil it uses. It has a 327 engine in.

Any advice is recommended.

Thank you,

KT


----------



## Bayoupappy (Sep 22, 2009)

If it is the original LeMans engine it would be a 326, not a 327. I would use 10W40 Castrol or other name brand if you are in a moderate climate. If you're way up north I'd go to 5W30 or 5W40. If you want to really protect, I'd go with a synthetic oil.


----------



## kterrell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'm in California. What synthetic do you recommend?


----------



## Bayoupappy (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Mobil 1.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DO NOT FORGET a zinc additive. ZDD plus is one...

Valvoline makes a racing oil with high zinc in it. Brad Penn is another. You may want to explore this.
Be LEEEEEERY on synthetic motor oil unless the engine was rebuilt to accept it.

The late great John Sawruk warned people to NEVER use synthetics in older motors. His word on Pontiac was revered as gospel... Just my .02


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> DO NOT FORGET a zinc additive. ZDD plus is one...
> 
> Valvoline makes a racing oil with high zinc in it. Brad Penn is another. You may want to explore this.
> Be LEEEEEERY on synthetic motor oil unless the engine was rebuilt to accept it.
> ...


:agree

I use Valvoline in both of mine,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2009)

Joe Gibbs Driven HotRod Oil is a synthetic designed for older engines. It has the zinc additive in it already as well.


----------

